# MD (Baltimore City)-Rats for adoption, female



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: MD (Baltimore City, Ramblewood)
Contact: [email protected]

Sarah has 10 albino rats that need homes, all female:
Three are about 10 months old.
The rest are about 5 months old.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










On a weekend she can drive about an hour. Please contact Sarah at the contact email provided for more information.

Thank you,
posted for Sarah by Raquel
*Contact: [email protected]*


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Those look like mice lol in the second/third picture. I am close but I have all boys. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They look much younger than 5 months old.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, *PawsandClaws*!

*Mrs.Brisby*, I don't know if the picture is recent. I insisted on requesting a picture because it helps with adoptions. The owner is not well (which is the reason for the adoption), so I am not pressing her, but I appreciate your comment. If you might be interested in adopting any of the rats, kindly email Sarah for more information: [email protected] Thank you!


----------

